# '20 AL SF Kailex Stephens (10/31/2019)



## southernindianaballer

*Small Forward
*Tuscaloosa (AL) Tallahassee CC
Ht: 6'7" | Wt: 181 pounds


----------



## pbutler218

Who's this????


----------



## southernindianaballer

pbutler218 said:


> Who's this????



Juco...  Kailex Stephens....  btw are our recruiters need to look at Madisonville, KY.  Just take a look.


----------



## Gotta Hav

pbutler218 said:


> Who's this????



https://twitter.com/kailex1/status/1183767280129368064


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blessed to receive an Offer from Indiana State University 🔵 pic.twitter.com/lbbxV35MPA— Kailex Stephens (@kailex1) October 14, 2019


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Was at Francis Marian University and is now at Tallahassee CC.

https://www.fmupatriots.com/sports/mbkb/2018-19/bios/Stephens_Kailex


----------



## pbutler218

Official visit to State this weekend!!


----------



## pbutler218

Announcing his top 3 schools tomorrow.


----------



## BrokerZ

We're in his final/top-4 schools along with Coastal Carolina, Troy and Jacksonville State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> We're in his final/top-4 schools along with Coastal Carolina, Troy and Jacksonville State.



We're the best basketball school in that group. Looks like it will depend on if he wants to get away from his home area.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> We're the best basketball school in that group. Looks like it will depend on if he wants to get away from his home area.



Jacksonville looked good in post season last year.  They offered Agbo, too.


----------



## TreeTop

https://twitter.com/kailex1/status/1186326907085828096

Down to four schools: ISU, Jacksonville State, Coastal Carolina, and Troy


----------



## TreeTop

BrokerZ said:


> We're in his final/top-4 schools along with Coastal Carolina, Troy and Jacksonville State.



Whoops, didn't see this.  Thanks!


----------



## pbutler218

Visiting Coastal Carolina this weekend.


----------



## pbutler218

Says he will be announcing his decision on Thursday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

110% COMMITTED TO INDIANA STATE UNIVERSITY 🔵 pic.twitter.com/X1nGThJfy3— Kailex Stephens (@kailex1) October 31, 2019


----------



## pbutler218

Welcome to the Sycamores Kailex!!


----------



## Buckhorn

I see where Dexter Shouse, Jr. is also now @ TCC. Didn't he start his HS career @ THS, then moved to Lawrence North and finally finished in MI? He originally signed w/ Coastal Carolina? Kid likes to move around...

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_f879d6be-79dc-5554-a5e0-9cb150dfb362.html

https://www.tcceagles.com/sports/mbkb/2019-20/bios/shouse_dexter_dbiv

Wasn't his Dad an NBA roster player in the 80's for a week?

https://www.statechampsnetwork.com/blog/going-to-the-mat-shouse-jr-joins-state-s-cage-crop/

https://stats.nba.com/player/78140/career/


----------



## Southgrad07

Hopefully he is the perimeter stopper we need in this class. Welcome Kailex!


----------



## Coach '72

This is the type of player we have needed for a long time. Someone 6'7" who is athletic and can score. Now we just have to see if he can actually play and be the player he needs to be. His length and athleticism will give him an opportunity to excell. I like the addition.  I wish and the sycamores well.


----------



## BrokerZ

There were a lot of positive comments from current and former coaches to his twitter post.  A common theme - this guy defends and rebounds.  Most were lauding him for his relentless play and work ethic.  

I'll take a 6'7" DOG on defense all day if that's what we got here.  Welcome to the family, Kailex!


----------



## chaddog

On Saturday, I talked to my college teammate/roommate who has been the Head Coach at Hillcrest High in Tuscaloosa for the last 12 years. He  said Stephens was a smart heady player that works hard with some skill. He stated that he has not seen him since high school. He also said that his high school team won the state his junior year and made the final four his senior. 
I like the fact we have filled our spots and can now concentrate on next year and maybe someone in the spring if we have an open spot.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Overall stats through first few games are pretty darn good.  They are blowing everyone out though.


----------



## swsycamore

Why do we care about Dexter Shouse???


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

swsycamore said:


> Why do we care about Dexter Shouse???



Wait what??


----------



## meistro

swsycamore said:


> Why do we care about Dexter Shouse???



??.


----------



## sycamorebacker

southernindianaballer said:


> Overall stats through first few games are pretty darn good.  They are blowing everyone out though.



5 games, started slow.
av about 25 min/g
11.2 pts
51% fg
36% 3fg
100% ft
7.4 reb
1.8 a
9/8  a/to

good, consistent ft shooter and  rebounder
inconsistent 3 shooter
does not block shots

They beat #8 team.  His team is undefeated and, apparently, pretty good.  He is not a full-time starter, but coach subs a lot and rotates lineups.


----------



## Buckhorn

swsycamore said:


> Why do we care about Dexter Shouse???



Who said "we cared?" I simply pointed out that his boy (Dexter Jr.) was on the same JC squad this season after bouncing around both HS & college. Both have past TH ties.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Buckhorn said:


> Who said "we cared?" I simply pointed out that his boy (Dexter Jr.) was on the same JC squad this season after bouncing around both HS & college. Both have past TH ties.



Can't see where he is playing.  Cannot find in box scores.


----------



## Buckhorn

His ol' man probably pulled him out of Tallahassee CC...he's treated the boy like a puppet over the years, never entrusting OTHERS w/ his growth & development.

https://www.tcceagles.com/sports/mbkb/2019-20/teams/tallahasseecommunitycollege?view=lineup

This kid's from Gary, IN and is their TOP dawg (a 6'5" G):

https://www.tcceagles.com/sports/mbkb/2019-20/bios/gholston_deandre_otit


----------



## SycfromBirth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zhNFUSq9wc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bingoman

Had some free time today so I thought why not scout Kailex Stephens so here are my thoughts:

The good:
He's quick and very athletic and that's especially good knowing he is 6'7.
He also seems like a great shooter saw him with great form knocking down some 3s, shot 40% this season. 
He also seems like a good energy plug that has a sort of better offensively Christian Williams vibe to it.
He is great in transition, really great. 
Can knockdown big clutch shots. 
Has a solid mid range and pull up game too.

Could improve:
Overall Defense, he's a little raw there.
Controlling the ball when dribbling at times.
Working on mid range and 3 still as he is already good but can improve to become great.

Overall this guy isn't being talked about much but he might be the Tre Williams of this class which means a guy we don't know much about but could make an impact right away. Excited to see what he can do.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Here are Kailex's sophomore year highlights. Wish there was some defense in it, but he can score.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeQ6MPAIsXA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BankShot

He has a Harry Morgan-like arc on his 3-pt range and a quick nose for the basket. His great court awareness allows him to know what type of shot/move to use w/o contemplation after receiving a feed in traffic. Not something easily taught, but an "instinct. How many bigs over GL's career have you seen put the ball on the floor INSIDE w/ limited options? He's NOT one of them.


----------



## sycamorebacker

He led the team in rebounding and was 4th in 3FG% (40.3) on a team that shot 40% on 3's.  
On the downside, he is not a passer or a shot blocker.


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333590802694594562


----------



## Bingoman

Stephens is transferring. Not sure we'll he'll end up but good luck to him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Would have liked to have seen him play to see what he could do. Guess it will have to be for someone else.


----------



## pbutler218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380919923153768457


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395417052165419012
Good to see Kailex dunking again. Can't wait to see him this season.


----------



## child

Outstanding great to have him. god bless!


----------



## sycamorebacker

If this guy can play, we will have something we haven't had a lot of in the past.

One could throw out some names like Richard, Gant, and Arop.  All good contributors.


----------



## SycfromBirth

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_1a0f38a1-6b8b-5b62-ac3e-359e718089e1.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

He's a 5... Really?? That changes everything...

Based on this article I've got to believe our starting 5 will look something like this:

PG. Xavier Bledson (One)
SG. Cooper (One)
SF. Key (One) 
PF. Cameron Henry (Three)
C. Stephens (Five)

I think that's what he's going to do... Wild.


----------



## Bingoman

"He'll help us stretch the floor for sure. He's getting his athleticism back and he's quick laterally. He's a great communicator defensively so he'll be up to speed there with everyone else," ISU point guard Julian Larry added.

"Now that he's healthy, I think he's better than what he was. He's going to be big for us. He could have helped us last year a lot. He's a good defender, a good passer and shooter. He's got all of the tools," ISU guard Tyreke Key said.

Good words about Stephens. Excited to see him play this season.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He's a 5... Really?? That changes everything...
> 
> Based on this article I've got to believe our starting 5 will look something like this:
> 
> PG. Xavier Bledson (One)
> SG. Cooper (One)
> SF. Key (One)
> PF. Cameron Henry (Three)
> C. Stephens (Five)
> 
> I think that's what he's going to do... Wild.


It was a good article overall, but yeah…that was the main thing that stuck out to me, too. Stephens as a big???

We now only have three positions: point, wing, and big. I fully expected Stephens to play primarily wing, but him at the 5/big position does give us some interesting flexibility. We have Tucker (and I suppose Hittle, maybe) to play that more traditional 5/big position when the opponent dictates it (i.e. UNI),  but if Stephens can handle the position defensively against most other teams it does give us a ton of flexibility offensively.

I probably, too, agree with this starting 5. 

Nice to actually talk some basketball. It’s been a while.


----------



## krwilson2

BrokerZ said:


> It was a good article overall, but yeah…that was the main thing that stuck out to me, too. Stephens as a big???
> 
> We now only have three positions: point, wing, and big. I fully expected Stephens to play primarily wing, but him at the 5/big position does give us some interesting flexibility. We have Tucker (and I suppose Hittle, maybe) to play that more traditional 5/big position when the opponent dictates it (i.e. UNI),  but if Stephens can handle the position defensively against most other teams it does give us a ton of flexibility offensively.
> 
> I probably, too, agree with this starting 5.
> 
> Nice to actually talk some basketball. It’s been a wh


----------



## krwilson2

It will be interesting to see what, if any, restrictions are in place for his minutes (especially when the first half of conference rolls around).  That injury is such a hard one to come back from AND avoid compensation tweaks to other muscles / tendons.  

Here is to everyone crossing fingers for him and hopes he's 100%.


----------

